# Furious And Want To Complain About Retailer



## Dreso (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi there you guys. I am a new watch fanatic and bought my first watch. it has been a dream for a long time. Its a Breitling Superocean Heritage (just like the one on the photo) I bought it at an airport and when I came home(Iceland) i went the next day to the Breitling retailer to get the bracelet shortened. I get into the shop and take it out of the box. The owner of the shop was the one I was talking to. As I said I took it out of the box, and when he sees it he says. Im sorry, but this is a fake watch. Breitling has never produced a model like this one. i say: excuse me, but this one is in your catalog. He says: Its not true. I told him to show me the catalog and i pointed my finger on the watch. He said. It was still a fake. I was and am shocked. This is maybe not a model you see everyday, but as a customer I dont want to be treated like this. This isnt like i was buying a cheap DKNY watch. What should I do?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. I assume you bought it was at duty free air side? What airport? Have you got the receipt?

I would try another Breitling AD and see what they say.

As for complaining, I would contact Breitling customer services through their website.


----------



## Dreso (Sep 17, 2008)

strange_too said:


> Sorry to hear this. I assume you bought it was at duty free air side? What airport? Have you got the receipt?
> 
> I would try another Breitling AD and see what they say.
> 
> As for complaining, I would contact Breitling customer services through their website.


I have everything. The thing is there is only one retailer in Iceland. I bought it at the airport in Hong Kong.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm confused:

Who do you want to complain about?

Your home AD who thinks its a fake?

or the Airport shop who might have sold you a fake?

Was the airport shop an AD?


----------



## Dreso (Sep 17, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> I'm confused:
> 
> Who do you want to complain about?
> 
> ...


Yes, it was an AD and I want to complain about how I was treated at the AD in Iceland. I am just a watch fan and collectioner and jsut because I am 20 doesnt mean I wear a fake watch. You tell me. I have all the papers and everything. Tell me one thing. The owner said he had never seen this model and that breitling had never produced a model like this because the bracelet is not from breitling. He has worked with watches for many years and he knows what he is talking about. bla bla bla. Then I showed him the watch in the catalog he had and he didnt even apologize. Somethings not right here. My point is that guy shouldnt be a AD if he doesnt know **** about the watches he is selling and that he should treat his customers with respect


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d suggest contacting Breitling then get them to inform your local AD that it is in fact genuine, also to stop being arseholes & adjust the bracelet for you FOC :wink2:

BTW welcome to the forum :rltb:


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Go direct to Breitling, take pictures and be prepared to send it to them if they want to inspect it. You don't trust the AD in your country now, so it's the only way out I see. Unless you are flying anywhere soon, which has an AD.

Hope you get it sorted :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

First of all I confess I know very little about Breitling!  However, my thoughts for what they're worth...

1) It's possible that either party is right here I suppose, i.e. it's not inconceivable that it is a fake - I would (generally) tend to have more faith in a regular and experienced local retailer than in any airport shop, especially (though this might be unfair prejudice) one in the Far East, given that's the source of almost all fakes.

2) If I was you, I would drop Breitling customer service an e-mail via their website, explain your situation, and ask for their advice. I suspect they'll be pretty helpful.

3) Chill out a bit!  There's only one (unknown) guilty party in all of this and you need the innocent ones to want to help you... until you find out who's guilty, stay cool with all of 'em!

Above might be wide of the mark, but that's what I'd do personally. Good luck! 

S.


----------



## Dreso (Sep 17, 2008)

I have been searching on the breitling forum and I cannt find a e-mail address. Maybe you know it?


----------



## Dreso (Sep 17, 2008)

Steve R said:


> First of all I confess I know very little about Breitling!  However, my thoughts for what they're worth...
> 
> 1) It's possible that either party is right here I suppose, i.e. it's not inconceivable that it is a fake - I would (generally) tend to have more faith in a regular and experienced local retailer than in any airport shop, especially (though this might be unfair prejudice) one in the Far East, given that's the source of almost all fakes.
> 
> ...


It was a expensive retailer. The only thing was that I got the watch without tax


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Steve R said:


> First of all I confess I know very little about Breitling!  However, my thoughts for what they're worth...
> 
> 1) It's possible that either party is right here I suppose, i.e. it's not inconceivable that it is a fake - I would (generally) tend to have more faith in a regular and experienced local retailer than in any airport shop, especially (though this might be unfair prejudice) one in the Far East, given that's the source of almost all fakes.
> 
> S.


I am not saying the Breitling is fake but one has to be very cautious, there was one occassion where my friend bought few cartons of fake cigarettes from the duty-free shop at Beijing airport!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I hope for your sake it is not a fake or franken.... but seems like the iceland dealer was having a bad day and hadn't got any hankypanky for a while and took it out on you because you are young for a collector and mentioned 'Hongkong'


----------



## Dreso (Sep 17, 2008)

Xantiagib said:


> I hope for your sake it is not a fake or franken.... but seems like the iceland dealer was having a bad day and hadn't got any hankypanky for a while and took it out on you because you are young for a collector and mentioned 'Hongkong'


I didnt tell him where I bought it.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Try [email protected]


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Your AD is probably annoyed you didn't spend the money in his shop. Just my 2p worth


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Leebman said:


> Your AD is probably annoyed you didn't spend the money in his shop. Just my 2p worth


Thats what I was thinking - if he is the only one in the country he knows he didn't sell it


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

...and perhaps if it's not a model 'available' in Iceland, he was unfamiliar with the design?

Presumably, he is not AD Breitling alone but stocks many other brands too.

No excuse for a poor attitude from him though - there are ways & there are ways.


----------



## bea13abc (Sep 1, 2008)

Just forget that "richard head" and go somewhere else!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> ...and perhaps if it's not a model 'available' in Iceland, he was unfamiliar with the design?


exactly what I was thinking. Lots of brands have region specific models, and maybe this is one available only in Asia? Have you checked Breitlings website?

Drop Breitling an email, explain the situation and hopefully it will work out ok.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I find it very hard to believe the HK airport AD would sell you a fake... in fact more than very hard.

More than anything I would say that this AD just didnt know the model, and knew he didnt sell it to you. But thats no way to treat a customer. Your watch is stll under international warrnaty and you should get service. Get it sorted out with Breitling and then go back in to this guy and explian that you are excited by watches and find his attitude sad, you will buy your watches (yes and you will buy several) from anyone else but him...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> I find it very hard to believe the HK airport AD would sell you a fake... in fact more than very hard.
> 
> *More than anything I would say that this AD just didnt know the model, *and knew he didnt sell it to you. But thats no way to treat a customer. Your watch is stll under international warrnaty and you should get service. Get it sorted out with Breitling and then go back in to this guy and explian that you are excited by watches and find his attitude sad, you will buy your watches (yes and you will buy several) from anyone else but him...


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Tell your AD to get his hands on Breitlings "Chonolog 08", and suggest to him it might be worth his while to familiarise himself with the contents!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That is a handsome watch :thumbsup:


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It is, I saw one last time I was wondering round my local AD. It was the only Breitling I'd buy from the whole collection.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

jasonm said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > I find it very hard to believe the HK airport AD would sell you a fake... in fact more than very hard.
> ...


you could also be really childish and point out to him all your new watches when you buy them


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Absolutely not what you want to hear from an AD, even if he's wrong









I have no doubt that you are angry and also frustrated, and in need of reassurance about your watch.

As others have advised, you should contact Breitling if for no other reason than to inform them that their AD may not be flying their flag very well.

I'm sure if you post some decent pictures someone will give you an opinion on your watch.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't worry until you are sure, if from an AD and in the airport you are most likely OK, some ppl are just dicks. Reminds me of a time I was at my watchmakers. They are the largest Rolex dealer in Canada, brick & mortar only. Guy comes in with a brand new Rolex asking the same question you did. Head watchmaker took 2 seconds hands it back to him saying no its a fake. Guy walks out of the store quietly. I could only feel sorry for the guy knowing he was just out a whack of money by the shock on his face and most likely just wanted to hightail it and hide somewhere. Only a true watchmaker would know for sure, never reply on salespeople

......................


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> never reply on salespeople


Quote of the week so far


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Definitely one for Breitling HQ to investigate :yes: also migth be worth looking at their website to see if the AD that you bought it from are listed.. this should hopefully then put you're mind at rest


----------



## Dreso (Sep 17, 2008)

Here are pics of the watch and everything.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

My local AD up north here in the Boro has one of those in the window so they can't just be limited to the Far East. Did you buy it in the Duty Free or in a shop before you checked in to the departure area ??

B.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

TBH I'm a little confused here..... :huh:

If it were my watch, and I'd bought it from an AD in HK and walked into my local AD to be told it was a fake because "Breitling had never produced a model like this because the bracelet is not from Breitling", the first thing I would have done is look on Breitling's website to see if I could see it.

I've just done that, and the model is the Breitling Superocean Heritage 38, and on the site there's a photo of this watch on the mesh bracelet as in your picture.

Surely therefore this shows that the watch is a Breitling model, and as the AD based his assumption that the watch was fake on the fact he didn't know the model or bracelet, it shows there is no reason to believe this is a fake.

I would now go back to my AD, speak to the person who told you this, and insist that he (while I was there) look on the Breitling website and "educate himself" on the brand he is representing. I would then demand an apology. I would also probably contact Breitling customer services to inform them of the lousy CS you've received at the hands of their representative in Iceland.

Lovely watch BTW


----------



## Dreso (Sep 17, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> My local AD up north here in the Boro has one of those in the window so they can't just be limited to the Far East. Did you buy it in the Duty Free or in a shop before you checked in to the departure area ??
> 
> B.


I bought it in the Duty Free


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MMmmmmmm

When HK was under the Brit's I would have said it would have been impossible in the duty free but under the Chinese I'm not so sure, I have been there before and after and to be perfectly honest I wouldn't have bought anything of value duty free or otherwise the last time I was there. Ok it has the box and bit's and pieces but 

Sorry if this is a bit harsh but I would definately be having it checked out.

B.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

If you think its fake then sell it to me for bugger all, i had never seen that one before, its stunning


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

minkle said:


> If you think its fake then sell it to me for bugger all, i had never seen that one before, its stunning


They are nice watches, as said my local AD has one in stock and in the metal they are good looking bits of kit.

B.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

minkle said:


> If you think its fake then sell it to me for bugger all, i had never seen that one before, its stunning


Yep, that is one of the worst fakes I've ever seen, I'll give you bugger all for it but I'll pay the postage :tongue2:


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree with Toshi - there's no reason for you to believe it's a fake as the AD is just wrong, the model certainly exists, mesh bracelet and all and he is talking out of his rear end.

I did what Toshi did and not only is it 100% clear that the model exists, plenty of other proud owners on - ahem - other watch forums have posted pics of theirs - it also seems that you can adjust the bracelet yourself as it has screw links so let the AD go to hell say I.

Next time you are not in Iceland pop into another dealer and get them to verify it, if you want 110% certainty about your watch. Personally, I think it is stunning - I'm not really a Breitling fan normally but that one is really special.

So, enjoy it.

Chris


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have you checked their website to see if there listed as an AD yet :blink:


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes there is an AD at HK airport it's Nuance-Watson.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

It really boils down to the fact that you have lost a little confidence in the

watch.

Only Breitling will be able to finally reassure you.

As for the ****** in the shop, he's probably pissed that you've got one at your age,

take comfort in that, otherwise it'll eat away at you. No one is going to sack him so

you have to let it go.

Ask Breitling what you need to do.

And, enjoy the stunning watch.


----------



## kozza6 (May 1, 2008)

i must say, i would be pretty angry here.

when you buy a luxury item like this from an ad, on some level you are joining an exclusive club.

you should be expected to be treated with the same level of courtesy and professionalism in any ad.

part of the price you pay for the watch represents the level of assurance you have in knowing any problems will be dealt with efficiently by qualified experts. in order to get the service, showing your papers should suffice.

a brands strength is derived from the quality of product and service...consistency is key here.

this guy is letting the side down and is damaging the brands reputation through his behaviour.

you would expected to be treated with the same level of courtesy in a business class lounge in any airport around the world. why should a watch dealer be any different? by having the privilege and distinction of selling a certain brand, he implicitly agrees to accept the responsibilities that comes with representing the brand. a high level of service and professionalism should be given at all times, regardless of where the watch was bought or whether he is familiar with the model.

sorry for the rant but i feel quite strongly about this 

just my 2 cent's worth 

kozza.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

WHOA kozza whoa, I agree with you............









We ALL agree with you.

I'm nearly 53 and I'm STILL bitter about stuff that happened at school.

It's just made me bitter and twisted.... :taz:

Rather than get mad.....get even.

Tell Breithling that the ****** has totally ruined the whole Breitling experience.

If you rant then he'll just say, "see, unreasonable bod to deal with"

It's a game, play it and play to win.

Then run over him when he comes out of the shop.......... :mummy:


----------



## Dreso (Sep 17, 2008)

Thx guys. You are helping me a lot. I will not let go of this. I will do every thing to make this guy pay. Why? When he said this to me I felt like I was being accused of robbery. Felt stupid and angry. I am now trying to write a massive letter to Breitling. It would be nice if you could help me since my English is not that good.


----------



## kozza6 (May 1, 2008)

i'm not totally nuts honest 

i guess i just would just be mad if i paid a huge amount of money for a luxury item and ended up being treated not much better than a common thief....by the guys who should know their stuff!

now time for my medicine :yucky:

kozza.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi kozza, I'll send you some of MY tablets........ h34r:

Cos they do f#ck ALL for me........


----------



## kozza6 (May 1, 2008)

Chippychap said:


> Hi kozza, I'll send you some of MY tablets........ h34r:
> 
> Cos they do f#ck ALL for me........


thanks buddy...and don't forget the complementary presciption pad to go with them :lol:


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Dreso said:


> Thx guys. You are helping me a lot. I will not let go of this. I will do every thing to make this guy pay. Why? When he said this to me I felt like I was being accused of robbery. Felt stupid and angry. I am now trying to write a massive letter to Breitling. It would be nice if you could help me since my English is not that good.


Just write it in Icelandic - I'm sure someone on here will be able to translate it for you.....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> MMmmmmmm
> 
> When HK was under the Brit's I would have said it would have been impossible in the duty free but under the Chinese I'm not so sure, I have been there before and after and to be perfectly honest I wouldn't have bought anything of value duty free or otherwise the last time I was there. Ok it has the box and bit's and pieces but
> 
> ...


sorry Bond, I can't agree with that. I've spent days in HK airport over the last few years and all the shops are above board as far as I am concerned. Now if it was outside the airport!  then I'd be worried.

Andy


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

foztex said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > MMmmmmmm
> ...


Yes I agree....from bouncing around Japan and back through HK quite a few times the past couple of years I don't think you'd get sold a "dummy".....they like to be way too posh in those "boutiques"..... :huh:


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

I once went into a small local jewelers with my ROLEX date just and about 10 seconds after i handed it to the man he looked up at me with a very serious face and said, _Im sorry but I believe this is not a true ROLEX, are you aware of that_ to which I replied, I hope not as it cost me about Â£3.50 in a market in Hong kong and I wear it to work and it gets battered about allot. (it also keeps very good time)

He smiled and looked pleased that he had not had to give me the bad news.

But my point is he was very careful and respectful with how he broke the news to me, and you deserved better treatment from that dealer.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

My local ad has this watch in now, smaller than i was expecting, beautiful


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I have been through both old and new HK airports and I still wouldn't 100% trust them no matter how good looking the shop was. What you see isn't always what you get especially in a mainly tourist place like an airport in China knowing that 90% of the people will never be back to. Whatever is said about AD's I'll be surprised if there are many that don't know what they are looking at.

That being said I am curious to hear the outcome.

Any update ???

B.


----------



## Dreso (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi there you guys. Just wrote the letter, used some of the stuff you told me if thats ok . Lets see what happens.

I sent it to this address: [email protected] Is it the right one?


----------

